# Thinking about getting a 1995 S6 Avant



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

What should i know?

Great maintenance history - timing belt fresh. 142k

Control arms - suspension freshen'd up.

Its stock motor / chip / turbo - etc.


Anything to be careful about or ask questions about?


----------

